# Laying on certain sides...anyone agree?



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I have found that when my stomach acts up and I can feel the D coming on, that if I lay on my left side, my stomach starts making really loud noises, especially at night time when Im falling asleep. Also, it will make me go to the bathroom quickly afterwards. But if I lay on my right side, I usually wont feel better, but I wont have to go to the bathroom so much, I used to do that when I was at my boyfriends old house, now he thankfully lives with me and is used to it, so I can lay on my left side to get it over with and feel better!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I find, that laying on my left side is more comfortable at night. But ite depends, night i'll sleep on left. Night on the right.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm the opposite. Laying on my left side hurts less and I don't "go" so much. If I'm feeling dodgy I can pretty much guarantee that if I roll to the right I'll be in the loo shortly after


----------



## 14407 (May 8, 2006)

I agree, laying on my left side makes it worse!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lol, I must have been half asleep when I last posted that! Turns out I was back to front and I actually agree with you completely!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I find the only position to stop an impending attack when in bed is lying on back with knees drawn up, then to turn on side when nearly asleep. I get really anxious when sleeping at my boyfriend's house as bathroom has no lock!


----------



## 16008 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes I find that if I am feeling that typical D gurgling going on in my stomach, I lay on either side, sometimes on my back, or continuiously switch positions and it moves everything around in there and helps it all make its way to where it needs to go!! Strange.


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

If i lay on my left i get rumbles bubbles the lot, laying on the right is not always quiet down there but it is better than the left, or laying on my back but i have to lay on the right to get to sleep, most nights i actually sleep on my sofa so that the back of the sofa props me up, i havent actually slept in my bed for months!


----------

